# open top what best sheeting for top of tank



## flexi (17 Nov 2015)

hi first post i have open top aquarium what best sheeting to place on top of tank and were to buy. great forum learning alot thanks


----------



## foxfish (17 Nov 2015)

It wont be an open top if you cover it!
Is there some reason why you want to cover the top?


----------



## Dylan (17 Nov 2015)

You can put any type of cover on an aquarium. Glass, plastic w/ lights, light fixtures, and screens are all made to fit universal sized tanks. So you can most likely find one that fits. And the type you use all depends on what you're keeping, your needs, and your budget. Screen tops aren't the best for fish as you lose water and they don't accommodate a filter. Glass are a bit cheaper and an be altered to fit your tank, just be sure there's room for a filter and for air to get in. And lights with hoods are most common, they have everything you need. But they're expensive, as are replacement bulbs. So, you can use whatever you'd like as long as it will serve the needs of both you and your animal.


----------



## flexi (17 Nov 2015)

hi thanks for replying  tank open top at moment it a superfish 70 tank 22inches x 12 inches i have taken lid of and got growbeam 1500 lighting on bracket i was thinking of polycarbonate sheet on top to stop shrimps and fish jumping out . at the moment dropped water level 2cm got floating plants in but will nerite snails and shrimps escape without sheeting.


----------



## Andy D (17 Nov 2015)

I use polycarbonate covers on all my tanks.


----------



## flexi (18 Nov 2015)

thanks andy were do you get polycarbonate from


----------



## ian_m (18 Nov 2015)

flexi said:


> thanks andy were do you get polycarbonate from


B&Q as secondary double glazing sheets.


----------



## flexi (18 Nov 2015)

thanks ian are the secondary double glazing sheets for b&q polycarbonate and will they cut to size thanks for replying ian


----------



## ian_m (18 Nov 2015)

This is the stuff, this is 6mm but a very large sheet in packs of two. I am sure it is available in smaller sheets in store. Maybe greenhouse section ?
http://www.diy.com/departments/clea...sheet-1220mm-x-610mm-pack-of-2/1233936_BQ.prd

Not sure 4mm or 6mm. Some people report 4mm bowing after a while, but depends on your tank size.

I bet smaller bits, cut to size will be available on Ebay. It is I have just looked.

I doubt the in store saw would cut this stuff as it would most likely shatter or melt it.

These type hooked blades cut it quite well. Just put sellotape over your cut and use a straight edge. Then flame polish the edges. I fitted this stuff in my last house over the single glazed windows.
http://www.diy.com/departments/mac-allister-knife-blades-pack-of-5/677340_BQ.prd


----------



## Jamie McGrath (18 Nov 2015)

Hi Felxi,  I had the same question some time ago and I started a thread on it. Here is a link to my thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/switching-from-hood-lighting-to-overhead.33516/
There is a link on this thread to a product sold by Chaterhouse Aquatics, I never got round to getting one but this was the best looking thing I could find.
Good luck


----------



## Andy D (18 Nov 2015)

flexi said:


> thanks andy were do you get polycarbonate from



I ordered mine online, cut to size. I can grab a link later for the site I used.


----------



## flexi (18 Nov 2015)

thank for replies andy if you can get me link would be grateful i have learnt so much on the forums thanks


----------



## flexi (18 Nov 2015)

hi james thanks for link with video will try to get the mesh kit set thanks


----------



## Andy D (18 Nov 2015)

flexi said:


> thank for replies andy if you can get me link would be grateful i have learnt so much on the forums thanks



I bought mine here:

https://www.cutplasticsheeting.co.uk


----------



## flexi (18 Nov 2015)

thanks andy going to get charterhouse net kit tomorrow


----------



## GHNelson (19 Nov 2015)

I would order 8mm as the 4mm tends to sag in the middle!
Cheers hoggie


----------

